# Concrete Countertop edges



## budackerman (Mar 31, 2007)

Does anyone know how to get custom edges (bull nose e.g.) on a concrete countertop? Can you purchase an edging and attach it to the form? Or do you have to create it yourself? I'd like to do something fancier than the normal square edge.


----------



## carolinaprowash (Dec 28, 2006)

I know how we get our round shapes, but our entire countertop is not concrete, it's an overlay process. If you pour your entire countertop, I'm not sure how you'd get the rounded edge. Short of grinding, you could always trim out with something other than concrete, ie, wood or decorative tile?

Celeste


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

You could form it with something that like ABS of PVC pipe, cut in half. It can be glue together and the seams sanded.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

Stegmeier.

or contact Doug at The Stamp Store in Oklahoma City, OK.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I make all my own edges. Have you ever poured concrete tops before, or is this your first?


----------



## budackerman (Mar 31, 2007)

This will be my second one. I did them in the kitchen of my old house and my wife liked them enough that she wants them again.

I wanted to do something a little more formal looking than the square edge. I figured there would be some premade egdes out there.

Do you create a negative with a router and attach it to your form?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

budackerman said:


> This will be my second one. I did them in the kitchen of my old house and my wife liked them enough that she wants them again.
> 
> I wanted to do something a little more formal looking than the square edge. I figured there would be some premade egdes out there.
> 
> Do you create a negative with a router and attach it to your form?


Thats one way. Sometimes I will go look at 3" crown and rip out the part I want on my table saw.


----------



## homeworks (Nov 9, 2006)

This is a good one! In my part of the country (down south), concrete counter tops are rare for some reason, maybe the cost. I have a buddy who makes them and trims out with stainless steel, he did a job for me a few years back for a client who requested a different type of counter top. He used a stainless roundover with welded corners. The end result was really nice and the client was well pleased. But it wasn't cheap, I don't recall the final price but it was much higher than tile or other types of materials.


----------



## JasontheMason (Dec 30, 2006)

I have been trying to make them, and I use moldings and things like that glued to my forms, the one I did do came out preety good. Good luck with it.


----------



## budackerman (Mar 31, 2007)

6 and jason...

Thanks, these are both really good ideas. Sometimes the simplest ideas are the best.

Bud


----------

